# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Коллегиальная программа VirusInfo

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые пользователи!

VirusInfo объявляет о запуске коллегиальной программы для специалистов, не являющихся участниками проекта. Целью программы является активное вовлечение специалистов сторонних форумов в работу проекта с возможным последующим их повышением до полноправных участников проекта.

Внешним специалистам предоставляется доступ к специализированным форумам коллегиального раздела: "Инструменты" (об утилитах, используемых для лечения; в числе прочих есть возможность обсудить альфа-сборки новейших версий AVZ), "Скрипты" (обсуждение и разработка типовых AVZ-скриптов для уничтожения сложного в удалении вредоносного программного обеспечения), "Советы" (обмен опытом и рекомендации по удалению вредоносного ПО), "Обсуждение Malware" (обсуждение интересных и сложных случаев заражения на живых примерах из раздела "Помогите").

Участие в программе бесплатно. Для подачи заявки требуется произвести следующие действия:

1) Зарегистрироваться на форуме VirusInfo. 
2) Пройти в Мой кабинет, в разделе Контакты выбрать пункт Членство в группах.
3) Подать заявку на вступление в группу Коллеги | External Specialists.
4) Указать форум, на котором вы являетесь практикующим специалистом, и под каким никнеймом вы известны на нем.

Приветствуется также краткое резюме, из которого участники проекта могли бы получить представление о сферах вашей деятельности, экспертном опыте и т.д. Поскольку решение принимается на закрытом голосовании, правлению проекта необходимо иметь о вас некоторую основную информацию, позволяющую делать выводы о вашей профессиональной квалификации. 

В случае положительного решения после несложной процедуры верификации вашей учетной записи вы будете зачислены в группу внешних специалистов и получите доступ к коллегиальному разделу форума проекта.

Коллегиальный раздел доступен с главной страницы либо по специальной ссылке внизу английского/русского форума. Ссылка, как и сам раздел, видна только внешним специалистам и участникам проекта. 

После зачисления в группу вы сможете при желании сменить в настройках профиля свой стандартный статус на "External Specialist".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

